# "Hot Potato" Anyone?



## Boon (Jan 25, 2012)

Check out the video.  I don't think I would be able to trust it...especially since it was likely made in China 


http://www.foxnews.com/world/2012/0...portedly-play-hot-potato-with-live-explosive/


----------



## Headshot (Jan 25, 2012)

But can they do that while doing a backflipping hatchet attack?


----------



## Boon (Jan 25, 2012)

Headshot said:


> But can they do that while doing a backflipping hatchet attack?


 
Maybe after Spetnaz liaison visits


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 25, 2012)

Boon said:


> Check out the video. I don't think I would be able to trust it...especially since it was likely made in China
> 
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/world/2012/0...portedly-play-hot-potato-with-live-explosive/


 

The guy outside of the shot with the pyro board clicks a switch as they dive


----------



## Manolito (Jan 25, 2012)

The second time around did they throw the explosive at his feet not in the hole?


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah it's all staged to look cool.


----------

